# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  script praat versus system

## yann4dev

Bonjour  tous,
Je travaille actuellement sur la ralisation d'un script praat, et pour ce faire j'ai besoin de lancer un script shell, qui lui-mme doit excuter une procdure lisp via sbcl. Le problme qui se pose est que la commande sbcl n'est pas reconnu par la commande system de praat.
Voici mon code:
monscript.sh


```

```

et monscript.praat


```
system ./monscript.sh
```

Praat me rpond:
_System command failed 
System  command "./monscript.sh" returned error status;
if you want to ignore this, use `system_nocheck' instead of `system'. ..._

Je prcise que mes scripts se trouve dans le rpertoire courant, et que l'utilisation de la commande system_nocheck supprime le message de l'erreur mais ne rsout pas le problme.  noter que l'xecutable monscript.sh lancer depuis le terminal fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide qu'il vous sera possible de m'apporter.
yann

----------


## yann4dev

La solution est qu'il faut crire explicitement le _path_ - et dans son intgralit - des commandes impliques par le script.

----------

